# XS sights for your glocks?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I just picked up a G17 over the weekend (after shooting many diff guns) and thr only thing I dont like is the sights. Has anyone tried the XS sights and how do you like them? Also looking at the Trigi adjustables. Thanks.


----------



## ad5md (Feb 22, 2012)

I do have the XS Big Dot sights but not on my G19. I have it on my CCW S&W Shield and I am very pleased with it. Easier to acquire target. I do have the Meprolights on my G19 which is for my range and IDPA use.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Unless your G17 is going to be mainly a self defense gun i don't think you will like them. The XS Sights are great for UP CLOSE (fast acquisition) use but are not as good for mainly target (precise) shooting use.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

On my 19 I have tru glo TFO front sight only. 
One of the people I shoot IDPA with just got a Gen 4 17 with XS Big dot. Very good for under 10 yards( speed up, no drop in acciracy) Between 10 & 15 his accuracy has gone down, but not speed. At over 15 yards both speed and accuracy have suffered (compared to his model 19 with stock sights, his IDPA pistol before the 17. He is considering removing the XS.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts. Also found PRO SERIES sights im looking at. They are pretty intresting.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Take a look at Ameriglo's CAP sights in green lime green. They really POP


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There seems to be a problem with some firearm manufacturers, putting decent sights on their firearms........hopefully, they will take heed to feedback from owners, and all of them, in the future will start putting decent, metal, adjustable, seeable sights on their firearms......at some of these prices, it's the least they could do.


----------



## mdrums (Feb 1, 2012)

Just put the TruGlow night sights on my G17...they are nice


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of the three Glocks which are in my draw-upon carry stable, all have Trijicon night sights (GL-01) installed. I like this sights for several reasons. The dots are small enough that in good light conditions, they don't distract you. And in the dark they light up just enough to obtain a decent sight alignment quickly. But the real benefit is the fact that in good light conditions, the front post is of the proper size and lets the right amount of light to enter the rear aperture. For me, this is important.


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

I really do not like that the rear sight is so loose and the requirement of using red lock tight make adjustment a real pain. I really wanted to like the sights, but the need to "glue" the sights in place and the sloppy fit is not what I want. I expect precisely fit parts and not to use filler to deal with gaps. 

To loosen the red lock tight, heat has to be applied. Some use a lighter. It was still very difficult to get the sights off so I could return them to the store. 

A lot of others really like XS big dot sights, so my dissatisfaction may not apply to you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I had considered installing XS sights not too long ago, but I would have gone with the standard (smaller) front dot. The reason I did not go with them is from some reviews I read and the fact that the Trijicons I mentioned above made a pronounced improvement when shooting my Glocks with these sights. I am happy with what I have.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very interesting debate. I've seen the XS sights and think they would be great on my primary carry gun, but they dont make them for my CCW (Kel-Tec PF9) However, I have considered them for my CQB rifle (AK47) as I mainly train with that in the 0-50yd range. for longer range options I dont think they're a great option, and certainly not for precision pistol shooting out beyond 25yds.

Just my .02

Dynamik1
Editor, EDC Knife Reviews
"Knife Reviews" | Best Knives for Every Day Carry


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Jrags said:


> Unless your G17 is going to be mainly a self defense gun i don't think you will like them. The XS Sights are great for UP CLOSE (fast acquisition) use but are not as good for mainly target (precise) shooting use.


I agree completely. I installed the XS Big Dot 24/7 (night sights) on my G26 about a year ago. This is one of my carry guns so the application is strictly for self defense; quick target acquisition at primarily 7-10 yards or less, and an easy to see front sight for my old eyes, with or without my prescription lenses.

The installation kit they provide was a nice touch and the customer service was good (I called before I ordered to make sure the large dot would clear the tunnel in my kydex holster).

Anyway, they work as advertised and I've been very happy with them. For those of you who haven't seen them, the XS website is here.


----------

